# Transferring cash



## italihurr (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello all.

I want to transfer from the UK a fairly substantial sum of money and understand the rate is normally better (maybe 3 cents of a Euro per GBP?) through a broker/exchange house than via a bank. However, how secure is it? There appears to be a strong element of trust in this (the customer must, obviously, first transfer the money to the broker). 

Any advice here, please? Any recommended company?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Î tend to use Currencyfair. Not sure about best rates but safe and secure. Never had a problem.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Same response as over on the France forum: Best Way to Send Money Abroad to UK, Europe, USA, Australia, Singapore, UAE & More

It's a transfer comparison site that allows you to compare the various FX services available and in general use. Each one has different rules and uses, so it's possible you may want to make use of one service for one type of transfer and another one for other sorts of things.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

